# Quagga Safaris



## ASG (Jun 25, 2007)

Hi there phildaddy,

I work with African outfitters for a living and you will have to go a very, very, very long way to find a better outfitter than Erik Visser.:thumbs_up

His bowhunting facilities are first class, the lodge is beautiful and he'll go out of his way to ensure that you have a successful safari.
They also have great non-hunting activities for family members.

An 85% return rate speaks volumes about Quagga Safaris. There are very few outfitters with that kind of return business.
He's also one of the nicest people you'll ever meet. A humble outfitter is a very rare thing.

Go for it! I guarantee that you'll be planning your next trip with Quagga Safaris before your first trip is over.:wink:


----------



## phildaddy (Dec 19, 2007)

Thanks so much for the info. I have talked to Erik via email and he seems to be just as you said. Looking forward to meeting him. Although we are just now planning our first hunting safari it all started when my son and I climbed Kilimanjaro about three years ago. We had a few days of winding down time and took a trip to Ngora Ngora Crater and the Serengeti. That set us on fire. Thanks again.


----------



## ASG (Jun 25, 2007)

Pleasure phildaddy,

I'll be at booth # 837 and 839 if you're meeting Erik at SCI. 
Feel free to pop in, say hello and take a subscription to my magazine. lol:wink:


----------



## phildaddy (Dec 19, 2007)

PM me with some info on your mag. Thanks


----------

